# How To Calm First Day Nerves?



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

Well I start my first day of college this Monday and of course the anxiety/nerves are settling in more as the day gets closer. I am kind of excited to start new, but it's just a local community college so unfortunately I may be seeing some faces from highschool (not looking forward to seeing certain jerks again, hopefully that won't happen). 

I usually stop at a bathroom before class, to maybe calm myself down or attempt breathing exercises. But I still am always nervous/shaking. 

I'd like to know what you people do to calm nerves on your first day of school, or just any situation that you need to calm down a bit..


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Smoke a fat bowl of ganja and guzzle a couple beers. Then you will feel great! And that is an honest answer, but prob not what you are looking for. I would just get to classes early so you arent walking in a class full of students staring at you. Sit in parts of the classroom you will feel most comfortable in. This might actually make you more bnervous, but smile and wlak withy our head up and try and meet new people. That is what the majority of students do when they firsts tart college. If you can nab a few buddies rigght out the gate, it would do wonders for your college experience!!!


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Smoke a fat bowl of ganja and guzzle a couple beers. Then you will feel great! And that is an honest answer, but prob not what you are looking for. I would just get to classes early so you arent walking in a class full of students staring at you. Sit in parts of the classroom you will feel most comfortable in. This might actually make you more bnervous, but smile and wlak withy our head up and try and meet new people. That is what the majority of students do when they firsts tart college. If you can nab a few buddies rigght out the gate, it would do wonders for your college experience!!!


From personal experience, that's fun but repressing anxiety only makes it worse in the long run. For me, when I find stress/anxiety building in myself it helps for me to spend some time in a solitary area and listen to some good music. Once I'm calm, I can go back into social situations relaxed.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

i just think of the fact that it is everyone else's first day of school, not very many people know each other, and everyone is just as nervous as you are.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Meditation.


----------



## Scottzuh (Aug 24, 2012)

I read this somewhere but I can't remember the site, but it said it suck on cinnamon. I use the powered variety and I keep it medicine refill container. If I know there's going to be some situation which may up my anxiety I suck on some cinnamon and it always helps.


----------



## pinkballoon (Jan 20, 2012)

broseph said:


> From personal experience, that's fun but repressing anxiety only makes it worse in the long run. For me, when I find stress/anxiety building in myself it helps for me to spend some time in a solitary area and listen to some good music. Once I'm calm, I can go back into social situations relaxed.


I was going to smoke but #1 didnt have any (my luck) #2 was scared because its a new school and I'd get soo lost #3 what if people could tell I was baked? ar

Anyways despite having the worst day of school I've ever had...I'm glad I didnt smoke because when I sober up I'd have even more anxiety.
Music does help a lot though.


----------

